# Teure Konsequenzen für gerettete Angler



## Taxidermist (17. März 2021)

Na ja, wenn die Ihre Lage grob fahrlässig selbst herbei geführt haben, z.B. weil sie den Wetterbericht ignoriert haben, oder Sicherheitsmittel fehlten, dann finde ich es in Ordnung wenn sie in Haftung genommen  werden.
Kommt da eigentlich eine Haftpflicht für auf?
Ich will gerade wegen meinen neuem Bötchen eine solche abschließen.

Jürgen


----------



## Bilch (17. März 2021)

Menschlich ist es definitiv nicht!


----------



## porbeagle (17. März 2021)

Ich finde es okay es entstehen Kosten und die müssen bezahlt werden.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. März 2021)

Es gibt ein paar Vorschriften, die zu beachten sind, das fängt bei der Seetauglichkeitseinstufung an und hört bei einer gewissen Mindestausrüstung auf.

Ich verurteile schon länger, wie leichtsinnig einige Bootsfahrer unterwegs sind und mit was für Wasserfahrzeugen da einige auf der Ostsee fahren. Für die Ostsee ist mindestens die Tauglichkeitseinstufung "C" für küstennahe Gewässer erforderlich. Und hier, bei 25 Seemeilen Entfernung von der Küste reicht selbst die Seetauglichkeitsstufe "C" nicht mehr, denn das hat absolut nichts mit Küstennah zu tun.



> Der Unfall habe sich 25 Seemeilen vor der Küste ereignet. Laut Grammann sei das Boot nicht für solche Hochsee-Touren ausgerüstet gewesen.



Und eine Versicherung greift bestimmt nicht, wenn man mit einem Boot in einem Gebiet fährt, wofür es nicht zugelassen ist. Da gilt aus meiner Sicht dann Zulassung erloschen, keine Versicherungsdeckung.

Leider wird das viel zu wenig kontrolliert und bringt dann teilweise noch die Retter in Lebensgefahr.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. März 2021)

Sehr grenzwertig. Weil: Müssen dann nicht auch alle Rettungseinsätze für z.B. Motorradfahren, Sport im allgemeinen, Autofahren mit nicht zwingendem Grund ebenfalls in Rechnung gestellt werden?
Falls ja, muss dann nicht auch für derartige Aktivitäten immer zwingend eine Versicherung Pflicht werden?

Grobe Fahrlässigkeit ist natürlich von Versicherungsschutz ausgeschlossen, ist es bei anderen Versicherungen ja auch.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. März 2021)

Ich würde sagen, es kommt auf die Umstände an. Wobei solch ein Kentern wohl in den meisten Fällen selbst verschuldet ist.
Habe selbst mal, zwei betagte Herren mit ihrem Boot ans Ufer zurück geschleppt. Der Motor hatte gestreikt. Kann ja passieren.
Aber dass dies Beiden so weit draußen waren und weder ein Ruder noch Handy dabei hatten und das kleine Bötchen dazu auch
noch dermaßen mit Equipment überladen war, brachte mich schon zum Staunen. Der Glu war ja, dass die Beiden zwischen all ihrer
Hilferufe sogar noch jeder mit 3. Ruten weitergeangelt haben. 

Insofern finde ich, dass zu minderst ein Eigenanteil gerechtfertigt ist.

Leider kann jeder der sich auf offener See befindet mal in eine missliche Lage kommen. Wenn ich dann gerettet werde, zahle ich da gewiss auch gerne einen Obolus.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (17. März 2021)

Für eine Einschätzung fehlen mir noch wichtige Informationen. Gab es z.B. eine Warnung für das betreffende Seegebiet, die vor der Abfahrt der Fischer ausgesprochen wurde? Wird den Fischern sonst ein Verstoß zur Last gelegt? 

Bei uns in den Bergen ist es ja ähnlich. Da muss die Bergwacht regelmäßig schlecht ausgerüstete Personen (nicht nur Touristen aus dem Norden) retten. Haben diese Leute ihre Lage aufgrund mangelnder Kenntnisse oder Ausrüstung selbst verschuldet, halte ich es für gerechtfertigt, wenn sie für die Rettung aufkommen müssen. Wenn ich keine alpine Erfahrung habe und dennoch einen 3.000er besteigen möchte, muss ich halt einen Bergführer buchen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. März 2021)

Hallo,

habe jetzt vom Seerecht keine Ahnung, aber wer z.B. beim Bergsteigen oder auch nur etwas anspruchsvolleren Berwandern in Not gerät und geborgen werden muss, der zahlt auch, es sei denn er ist im Alpenverein (da ist man für so etwas versichert) oder hat eine spezielle Versicherung.


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn die Ihre Lage grob fahrlässig selbst herbei geführt haben, z.B. weil sie den Wetterbericht ignoriert haben, oder Sicherheitsmittel fehlten, dann finde ich es in Ordnung wenn sie in Haftung genommen  werden.
> Kommt da eigentlich eine Haftpflicht für auf?


Hallo,

nein, eine Haftpflichtversicherung zahlt nur, wenn Du gegenüber einen anderen einen zum Schadenersatz verpflichtet bist. Den eigenen Schaden zahlt eine Haftpflicht nie.

Gruß 

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (17. März 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> nein, eine Haftpflichtversicherung zahlt nur, wenn Du gegenüber einen anderen einen zum Schadenersatz verpflichtet bist. Den eigenen Schaden zahlt eine Haftpflicht nie.


Versicherung für Kleinboote ist hier in Deutschland nur eine Empfehlung, im Ausland häufig Pflicht.
Ich habe mich auch etwas falsch ausgedrückt, denn mir ist schon klar das eine Versicherung nicht zahlt, wenn ich z.B. mutwillig etwas zerstöre, oder eben grob fahrlässig handle.
Ich brauche ohnehin eine Haftpflicht Versicherung und bei manchen Gesellschafften ist ein kleines Schlauchboot (meines 3,5m), oft mit in einer Familienhaftpflicht drin.
Also bedarf es keiner weiteren Klärung!

Eben kam zufällig mein Paket von Compass 24 mit Teilen meiner Sicherheitsausrüstung.
Klappanker ist so günstig, dass ich noch bis Juni warten soll, zwei Festmacherleinen ebenfalls?
Dafür ist die Schwimmweste da und ich grüble noch, ob ich mir wirklich einen kleinen Feuerlöscher holen muss?

Jürgen


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. März 2021)

Ich schließe mich euren Ausführungen an! Wer wissentlich mit ungeeignetem Gerät oder Ausrüstung die (Wetter) verhältnisse auf See oder in den Bergen unterschätzt, handelt (grob) fahrlässig! 

Im Gebirge im hochalpinen Bereich habe ich schon selbst "Wanderer" gesehen, die Sandalen, Badelatschen und Turnschuhe getragen haben, knicken die mal um oder verletzen sich schlimm, ist das Geschrei nach Bergwacht und Hubschrauber groß! 

Da ist es völlig gerechtfertigt, das die die Kosten für den ganzen Einsatz selbst tragen müssen, nur leider sind grade die oft im Alpenverein oder ADAC entsprechend versichert. 

Mit einem nicht Seetüchtigem Boot rauszufahren, das dann noch überladen ist, wird weit draußen schnell in Seenot kommen, wenn der Wind plötzlich auffrischt, die Sicht durch Niederschlag schlagartig abnimmt oder im schlimmsten Fall, Feuer ausbricht... 

Wenn dann noch Rettungs-oder Notsignalmittel fehlen, dann kommt es so wie hier schnell zum Notfall! 
Ob die wohl einen Kompaß dabei hatten? Hier ist es völlig gerechtfertigt, das diese Angler die Bergungskosten selbst zahlen müssen! Es sei denn, die sind über die DLRG im Rahmen einer Mitgliedschaft gegen Havarie versichert bzw. bei der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger. 

Aber ob auch die zahlen, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, Leichtsinn oder grobe Fahrlässigkeit bzw. Selbstüberschätzung gehört meiner Meinung nicht dazu...


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. März 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Sehr grenzwertig. Weil: Müssen dann nicht auch alle Rettungseinsätze für z.B. Motorradfahren, Sport im allgemeinen, Autofahren mit nicht zwingendem Grund ebenfalls in Rechnung gestellt werden?
> Falls ja, muss dann nicht auch für derartige Aktivitäten immer zwingend eine Versicherung Pflicht werden?
> 
> Grobe Fahrlässigkeit ist natürlich von Versicherungsschutz ausgeschlossen, ist es bei anderen Versicherungen ja auch.


Nein.

Der zwingende Grund etwas auszuüben  - den gibt es bei bsw. Freizeitaktivitäten nicht.

Es gibt aber ( Sicherheits ) Vorschriften, die eingehalten werden müssen bspw. TüV.

Mit einem verkehrsuntüchtigen Motorrad ohne Helm umherzuheizen wäre grob fahrlässig und selbstverständlich haftet der Fahrer.

R.s.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Der zwingende Grund etwas auszuüben  - den gibt es bei bsw. Freizeitaktivitäten nicht.
> 
> ...


Habe ja nichts anderes geschrieben.


u-see fischer schrieb:


> Grobe Fahrlässigkeit ist natürlich von Versicherungsschutz ausgeschlossen, ist es bei anderen Versicherungen ja auch.



Gilt bei Drogen bzw. Alkoholkonsum gleichermaßen.


----------



## fleks (17. März 2021)

Also ich hab defnitiv Verständnis für den Drang zum Angeln :-D. Schwierig zu beurteilen find ich. Aber ging ja alles gut


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. März 2021)

Tja was soll Mann dazu schreiben, meistens ist es ja ein zu kleines Boot, Unvernunft, Unwissenheit , Verantwortungslosigkeit und Nichtbetrachtung der aktuellen Wetterlage. Da kann man für sein gerettetes Leben ruhig bezahlen.
Ich habe es heute gerade wieder Live an der Ostsee erlebt. Zwei Angler machen ihr "Minischlauchboot" mit E-Motor startklar und selbstredend beide ohne Schwimmweste, keine Sicherheitsausstattung an Bord. Der Wetterbericht hatte Wind aus Nord und immer wieder Nebel angesagt. Als sie dann mit ihrem Böötchen in See stießen war das Wetter noch relativ ruhig und dann wechselte das Wetter binnen kürzester Zeit um, auf Nebel, Sichtweite unter 10 Meter und Wind. Aber die beiden ließen sich schön in die Fahrrinne treiben. Da macht Mann sich Gedanken als Uferangler. Als der Nebel sich dann wieder auflöste waren die beiden zum Glück noch zu sehen. Das ist Unfassbar was es für unverantwortliche Menschen gibt und da stellt sich für mich auch nicht die Frage, ob ein Rettungseinsatz gezahlt werden muss, aber sowas von


----------



## kühlungsborner (17. März 2021)

Also, bevor weiter spekuliert wird, ein paar weitere Infos. 
Das Boot war ( ist ) ein Quicksilver 605 Kajütboot, Seetauglichkeitsstufe "C" , bis Windstärke 6 in küstennahe Gewässer zugelassen. Zum Zeitpunkt des Unglücks herrschte eine 3 abnehmend. Klares Wetter. 


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mit einem nicht Seetüchtigem Boot rauszufahren, das dann noch überladen ist, wird weit draußen schnell in Seenot kommen, wenn der Wind plötzlich auffrischt, die Sicht durch Niederschlag schlagartig abnimmt oder im schlimmsten Fall, Feuer ausbricht...
> 
> Wenn dann noch Rettungs-oder Notsignalmittel fehlen, dann kommt es so wie hier schnell zum Notfall!
> Ob die wohl einen Kompaß dabei hatten?



Ob ein Kompass an Bord war, weiß ich nicht. Aber die Kollegen waren mit Plotter, AIS, Seefunk und Radar ausgestattet. 
Die Jungs waren in diesem Jahr auch schon zwei oder drei mal draußen und hatten keinerlei Probleme.
Das Unglück ist wohl durch einen Riss im Heckspiegel verursacht worden, wo erst durch die langsame Fahrt am Zielgebiet der Wassereinbruch erfolgte.
Wurde im Winter ein neuer Motor angebaut. Ob da etwas nicht richtig war, genaues weiß man nicht. Boot ist ziemlich schnell untergegangen.

Wie es mit einer Versicherung aussieht, entzieht sich meinem Wissen. Wenn eine vorhanden, sollte sie wohl auch zahlen.
Der Einsatz des Rettungshubschraubers muss aber eigentlich nicht bezahlt werden, weil das war ein Unglück und keine Grobe Fahrlässigkeit.

Auf jeden Fall hatten die beiden großes Glück, das andere Troller in der Gegend waren und sie schnell aus der kalten See geborgen haben.


----------



## Ganerc (18. März 2021)

kühlungsborner schrieb:


> Also, bevor weiter spekuliert wird, ein paar weitere Infos.
> Das Boot war ( ist ) ein Quicksilver 605 Kajütboot, Seetauglichkeitsstufe "C" , bis Windstärke 6 in küstennahe Gewässer zugelassen. Zum Zeitpunkt des Unglücks herrschte eine 3 abnehmend. Klares Wetter.
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt kommst du mit Fakten wo doch der Schuldspruch von dem ein oder anderen schon gefällt wurde.  
Muss jetzt die virtuelle Steinigung und Auspeitschung abgebrochen werden? Ober wird noch ein spekulativer Grund gefunden um fortzufahren?


----------



## buttweisser (18. März 2021)

Also wenn die Onkels mit ihrem Kleinstboot die 25 Seemeilen Entfernung von der Küste selbst gefahren sind, dann sollten sie auch bezahlen, denn Dummheit und Leichtsinn muss bestraft werden.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn sie durch einen techn. Defekt abgetrieben sind.

Doch um sich ein Urteil zu bilden und die Jungs schon vorher zu verunglimpfen, sollten wir die Sachlage schon genau kennen. In Seenot zu geraten, das kann jedem passieren.


----------



## Waidbruder (18. März 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Tja was soll Mann dazu schreiben, meistens ist es ja ein zu kleines Boot, Unvernunft, Unwissenheit , Verantwortungslosigkeit und Nichtbetrachtung der aktuellen Wetterlage. Da kann man für sein gerettetes Leben ruhig bezahlen.
> Ich habe es heute gerade wieder Live an der Ostsee erlebt. Zwei Angler machen ihr "Minischlauchboot" mit E-Motor startklar und selbstredend beide ohne Schwimmweste, keine Sicherheitsausstattung an Bord. Der Wetterbericht hatte Wind aus Nord und immer wieder Nebel angesagt. Als sie dann mit ihrem Böötchen in See stießen war das Wetter noch relativ ruhig und dann wechselte das Wetter binnen kürzester Zeit um, auf Nebel, Sichtweite unter 10 Meter und Wind. Aber die beiden ließen sich schön in die Fahrrinne treiben. Da macht Mann sich Gedanken als Uferangler. Als der Nebel sich dann wieder auflöste waren die beiden zum Glück noch zu sehen. Das ist Unfassbar was es für unverantwortliche Menschen gibt und da stellt sich für mich auch nicht die Frage, ob ein Rettungseinsatz gezahlt werden muss, aber sowas von


Ähnliches habe ich auch mal beobachtet. Allerdings sind die 2 Angler in ihrem Minischlauchboot an einem Oktoberabend bei einsetzender Dunkelheit und stark ablandigem Wind 4-5 in See gestochen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. März 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 :

musste den "angry" Smiley setzen , weil es doch noch genug Filet-geile Schwachköpfe unter den Anglern zu geben scheint.

Ich wage mal nach Jahrzehntelanger persönlicher "Analyse" der Anglerschaft eine kecke These:

Der "Jagdschein für den kleinen Mann" scheint an überproportional viele Schwach/Dumm/Gierköpfe/Prolenten/Selbstdarsteller ausgegeben zu werden.

Ich bin selbst Angler - aber mindestens 50% der "Kollegen" ticken meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz richtig und haben die ein oder andere Schraube locker.


R.S.


----------



## dreampike (18. März 2021)

Es klingt so, als würden hier 2 Angler dadurch bestraft, dass sie den Rettungseinsatz wegen Leichtsinn selbst bezahlen müssen. So wie ich das bisher erlebt und gehört habe, wird ein Rettungseinsatz *immer *in Rechnung gestellt, völlig unabhängig von der Schuld oder der Frage, ob Leichtsinn oder was auch immer die Ursache war. Bei Verkehrsunfällen bekommt man das nur selten mit, weil die jeweiligen Organisationen das mit den Krankenkassen direkt abrechnen. Wenn es da keine Versicherung gibt, die das zahlt, dann zahlt man eben selber. Egal ob auf dem Wasser, im Gebirge oder sonstwo.


----------



## thanatos (19. März 2021)

Na endlich eine Aufklärung , die Jungs hatten einfach Pech , für die Bergung des
Bootes sind sie sicher dankbar und werden es - soweit angemessen - auch gern bezahlen .
Sollte es aber den Wert des Bootes übersteigen - na ???? sie waren nicht die Auftraggeber .
Der Transport ins Krankenhaus - zu was hat man eine Krankenversicherung .
Anderseits - in Deutschland wundert mich schon lange nichts mehr .


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2021)

Im Gegensatz zum gewöhnlichen Straßenverkehr kann man auf See nicht mal eben rechts ran fahren und hinter der Leitplanke in Schutz gehen...

Also sollten die Sorgfaltspflichten ungleich höher sein... Das Wasser ist nunmal nicht des Menschen Element.

Und die hobbymäßige Leichtigkeit bzw Geiz ist geil Mentalität in Sachen Wartung des Motors, Instandhaltung des Rumpfes ist einfach nur gruselig...

Es wurden ja schon Vergleiche mit Motorradfahrern gebracht.... Also mein Motorrad braucht ne Versicherung und regelmäßig TÜV... Für abgefahrene Reifen krieg ich mächtig einen zwischen die Hörner.... Und ne Reifenbindung hab ich obendrein, kann also keine 0815 Discounterreifen aufziehen (analog zur Verwendung billiger Baumarktware zum Abdichten)

Geeignete Schutzkleidung und Helm sind auch Pflicht... Spätestens beim Schadensfall rächt sich deren Fehlen durch Probleme mit der Krankenkasse /gegnerische Versicherung 

Just my two cents...


----------



## ragbar (19. März 2021)

Und ich wüßte gern, wie man sich durch Motorwechsel einen Riß in der Bootschale zuziehen kann, so daß derart viel Wasser einbricht,daß man sinkt.
Wieso fährt man dann nicht Vollgas zurück,damit möglichst wenig Wasser einbricht?
Ich hab so einen Unfall auf dem Rhein selbst als Beifahrer mitgemacht.
Wir haben es in einen Hafen geschafft, wo das Boot dann aber in kürzester Zeit am Steg absoff und geborgen wurde. Ursache für den Unfall war eine Mutwilligkeit des Fahrers beim Ansteuern an einen Schwimmsteiger. War eine Glasfaserschale Hellwig Triton mit 40 Ps, keins der heute zt. dünn bewandeten Boote.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2021)

Fehler beim verbolzen... Vor allem bei der Abdichtung ist öfter die Ursache... 

Der Kern des Spiegels besteht aus Holz und verrottet durch eindringendes Wasser recht flott... Die Stabilität ist Ruckzuck beim Teufel


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2021)

ich weees nicht, mir fehlt a ) ne komplette Info
und b) dieses Geschrei - die sollen bezahlen- das klingt solange gut bis es einen selber erwischt, dann fängt man an darüber anders zu denken.
Und wenn ich mir mit etwas Rückblick ( und mein Rückblick geht ganz schön weit) so überlege, was ich so verzapft habe- naja -übergehe ich diesen  Part lieber mit Stillschweigen;-)))

Aber vielleicht sollte mna soeas mal nutzen ( z.B  der Herr Dorschgreifer)
für mich küstenfernen Bewohner -
Schreibt doch mal nen Tröd - was soll ich tun ? komme an de Küst und will mit Boot lostuckern, u.u eigenes Boot 
Wäre mal eine sinnige Handlungsanleitung
was weiß ich , z.b.
Versicherungen - welche ?
mit welchen Boot kann ich wohin?
z.B Definition fürs gesetz /VO wo enden küstennahe Gewässer ( für kategorie C ist das wohl) gut wei weit kann ich mit der LUma/ belly raus 

Woher bekomme ich verläßliche Wetterinfo . u.u gleich mit Warnung mit meinem Plastekahn im hafen zu bleiben

sowat der Art, das wäre was Feines


----------



## Windfinder (19. März 2021)

Eine Frage! 
Wenn eure Bremsen beim Auto (Tüv), bei Kilometer 250 plötzlich versagen und ihr dadurch einen Unfall verursacht, solltet ihr für die Rettungsaktion (Feuerwehr einsatz etc.) zahlen?
Oder stellen wir uns dann auch die Fragen, warum fährst du den 250 km weit usw.?
Nein! Wir sollten uns vorher über die Umstände genaustens Informieren, bevor wir verurteilen oder spekulieren.
Wir sollten froh sein das niemanden was ernsthaftes passiert ist und denen danken die dafür Sorge getragen haben!
Ich hoffe das es für diese Situation eine Versicherung gibt.
Denn ich bin auch des öfteren auf der Ostsee unterwegs und trinke kein Alkohol und nehme keine Drogen. Ich kann nur dem Material vertrauen in dem ich sitze. Und glaubt es mir diese Jungs wussten bei welchen Wetterbedingungen sie raus fahren.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. März 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht sollte mna soeas mal nutzen ( z.B  der Herr Dorschgreifer)
> für mich küstenfernen Bewohner -
> Schreibt doch mal nen Tröd - was soll ich tun ? komme an de Küst und will mit Boot lostuckern, u.u eigenes Boot
> Wäre mal eine sinnige Handlungsanleitung
> ...



Also ich denke, nach den jetzt bekannten Bootsangaben dürfte das Boot der Seetauglichkeitsstufe C entsprechen, also küstennahe Gewässer.

Wiki gibt dazu folgendes her:









						CE-Seetauglichkeitseinstufung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> bis einschließlich 6bis einschließlich 2 mAusgelegt für Fahrten, bei denen Wetterverhältnisse mit einer Windstärke bis einschließlich 6 und Wellenhöhen bis einschließlich 2 m auftreten können (z. B. in küstennahen Gewässern, großen Buchten, Flussmündungen, Seen und Flüssen).



Küstennah ist für mich seit jäh her 3 Seemeilen, maximal, das sind immerhin schon 5,5 Km. Wie im Bericht angegeben, waren sie wohl 25 Seemeilen draußen, das entspräche 46,25 Km, das hat für mich nichts mit küstennah zu tun. Eine genaue rechtliche Festlegung gibt es allerdings nicht, zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden, außer das:









						Sportbootführerschein See – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






> Der *Sportbootführerschein mit dem Geltungsbereich Seeschifffahrtsstraßen* (_kurz:_ SBF See) ist die amtliche Lizenz zum Führen von motorisierten Booten, die für Sport- und Freizeitzwecke gebaut wurden,[1] im Geltungsbereich der Seeschifffahrtsstraßen-Ordnung, d. h. auf den Seeschifffahrtsstraßen (Drei-Seemeilen-Zone und Fahrwasser innerhalb der Zwölf-Seemeilen-Zone).



Also etwas schwammig....

Dazu gehören für mich entsprechende Rettungsmittel (Signalpistole, gute Rettungswesten und natürlich entsprechende Karten, GPS-Geräte, Kompass). Bei der bekannten Bootsgröße kann man Ruder vergessen, da wird man zumindest bei Wind nicht viel bewegen, schon gar nicht, bei Wassereinbruch.

Wetterberichte sind vorher immer ein Muss, ich nutze Windfinder, DWD und Deutschlandradio immer parallel, allerdings kann sich so eine Vorhersage auch über den Tag unvorhergesehen ändern.

Daneben gehören bei mir zur Bootsnutzung mindestens einmal im Jahr eine Inspektion bei der Fachwerkstatt.

Beim Motor muss man auch aufpassen, da gibt es für jedes Boot in Bezug auf die CE-Certifizierung eine Festlegung der maximalen KW/Ps Leistung für die Motoren, die einzuhalten ist, weil eben bei größeren Motoren auch mal durch den stärkeren Druck die Halterungen rausreißen können. Mein Boot ist für 30 Ps zugelassen, habe auch mal über einen größeren Motor nachgedacht und mich entsprechend erkundigt. Der Bootshersteller hat klar gesagt, dass es dabei zwar Reserven gibt, sie aber keine höhere Empfehlung aussprechen dürfen und auch keine Garantie übernehmen. Meine Versicherung (Pantänius) hat mir auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt, das bei größerem Motor der Versicherungsschutz erlischt.

Ich habe für mein Boot eine Vollkasko und Teilkaskoversicherung.


Pauschal verurteilen will ich die Bootsfahrer auch nicht, nur wenn schon davon ausgegangen wird, dass sie die Kosten tragen sollen, dann ist grundsätzlich wohl etwas faul gewesen. Verunfallt man, ohne dass man dies zu verantworten hat, muss man für die Rettung nicht aufkommen. Man weiß ja nun auch nicht, ob das, was die Presse schreibt, den Tatsachen entspricht, dafür sind im Bericht zu wenig Fakten enthalten...



kühlungsborner schrieb:


> Also, bevor weiter spekuliert wird, ein paar weitere Infos.
> Das Boot war ( ist ) ein Quicksilver 605 Kajütboot, Seetauglichkeitsstufe "C" , bis Windstärke 6 in küstennahe Gewässer zugelassen. Zum Zeitpunkt des Unglücks herrschte eine 3 abnehmend. Klares Wetter.



Das ist zumindest kein kleines Boot und kann auch einiges an Motor ab, wenn es das ist:






						605 Pilothouse | Quicksilver Boote
					

Das 605 Pilothouse ist eine unschlagbare Investition für Angler. Erfahren Sie mehr zu seinen Features und Optionen.




					www.quicksilver-boats.com
				




Vielleicht bekommt "Kühlungsborner" ja noch mehr Fakten raus....


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2021)

Danke, das ist für Landeier und Gebirgsbewohner schon mal ne ganze Menge.
bleibt eigentlich nur die Entfernung , da scheint es keine rechte Quelle zu geben, mit 25 km ist man ja fast in Bornholm;.))


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. März 2021)

Tja, wenn man dann so weit draußen ist und es zieht Nebel auf oder es herrscht sonstwie schlechte Sicht, dann ist man verpflichtet, Positionslichter zu setzen! 
Auch wenn das Boot Radar gehabt haben soll: Man angelt, der Motor ist aus und zudem schaut eh niemand auf den Schirm... 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß das Radarecho eines solchen Bootes auf den Schirmen von größeren Schiffen ist, aber eine Kollision verläuft meist tödlich für die Besatzung des kleineren Bootes.... 

In diesem Fall haben die Angler echt Glück gehabt, das "nur" das Material versagt hat und nicht mehr passiert ist! 
In den sauren Apfel beißen müssen die jetzt trotzdem und die Bergungs/Rettungskosten zahlen, weil hier eindeutig bestimmte Vorschriften nicht eingehalten wurden.


----------



## dreampike (19. März 2021)

Zitat Dorschgreifer: "Verunfallt man, ohne dass man dies zu verantworten hat, muss man für die Rettung nicht aufkommen."  Woher hast Du diese Info?


----------



## Windfinder (19. März 2021)

Eijaijai! Das ist doch BullShit was hier geschrieben wird!
Es war bestes Wetter. Kein Nebel! Beim Lachtrolling bleibt der Motor an und das Boot bewegt sich in eine Richtung.
Wäre Seenebel gegewesen hätte niemand zu Hilfe kommen können. Ein Riss unterhalb des Bootes hat zum Wassereinbruch geführt. Sowas siehst du nicht!


----------



## kühlungsborner (19. März 2021)

*Küstennahe* Seegewässer im Sinne dieser Verordnung sind die *Gewässer* aller Meere bis zu 30 Seemeilen Abstand von der Festlandküste sowie die Seegebiete der Ost- und Nordsee, des Kanals, des Bristolkanals, der Irischen und Schottischen See, des Mittelmeeres und des Schwarzen Meeres.
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/sportseeschv/__1.html#:~:text=Küstennahe Seegewässer im Sinne dieser,Mittelmeeres und des Schwarzen Meeres.
§ 1 SportSeeSchV - Einzelnorm - Gesetze im Internet​Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, so wie auch zu lesen, ist die gesamte Ostsee Küstennahe Seegewässer. Also sind die Jungs da schon mal auf der rechtlichen Seite.
Waren ja auch nicht alleine im Seegebiet.




dreampike schrieb:


> Zitat Dorschgreifer: "Verunfallt man, ohne dass man dies zu verantworten hat, muss man für die Rettung nicht aufkommen." Woher hast Du diese Info?


Ist internationales Seerecht. Selbst bei Fahrlässigkeit liegt die Latte sehr hoch für Kosten Übernahme.
Die Bergung des Bootes, falls keine Versicherung, könnte schon kostspielig werden.

Boot war mit, für dieses Modell, max Motorleistung (115PS) bestückt. Auch Sicherheitsausrüstung war wohl so einiges an Bord. So wie es bei den meisten Trollingbooten ist, die zu dieser Jahreszeit vor Rügen Lachse fangen wollen.


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß das Radarecho eines solchen Bootes auf den Schirmen von größeren Schiffen ist, aber eine Kollision verläuft meist tödlich für die Besatzung des kleineren Bootes....


Man wird schon von den größeren Schiffen per Radar gesehen, aber die Hupen höchstens ein paar mal, wenn auf deren Kur bist. Viel wichtiger ist, das du sie rechtzeitig siehst und den Kurs verfolgen kannst. Deswegen haben auch fast alle AIS Empfänger. Somit hast du die gesamte Berufsschiffahrt auf deinem Plotter.
Sollte Nebel aufziehen, verlassen auch die meisten das Seegebiet.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. März 2021)

kühlungsborner schrieb:


> *Küstennahe* Seegewässer im Sinne dieser Verordnung sind die *Gewässer* aller Meere bis zu 30 Seemeilen Abstand von der Festlandküste sowie die Seegebiete der Ost- und Nordsee, des Kanals, des Bristolkanals, der Irischen und Schottischen See, des Mittelmeeres und des Schwarzen Meeres.
> https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/sportseeschv/__1.html#:~:text=Küstennahe Seegewässer im Sinne dieser,Mittelmeeres und des Schwarzen Meeres.
> § 1 SportSeeSchV - Einzelnorm - Gesetze im Internet​Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, so wie auch zu lesen, ist die gesamte Ostsee Küstennahe Seegewässer. Also sind die Jungs da schon mal auf der rechtlichen Seite.
> Waren ja auch nicht alleine im Seegebiet.



Ok, das hatte ich nicht gefunden, dann hätten sie da nichts zu befürchten.

bleibt die Frage, was der Leiter des Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamtes damit meint:




> Der Unfall habe sich 25 Seemeilen vor der Küste ereignet. Laut Grammann sei das Boot nicht für solche Hochsee-Touren ausgerüstet gewesen.



Vielleicht hört man ja mal irgendwo etwas vom Ausgang der Sache..., Zum Glück ist da weiter nichts passiert.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. März 2021)

dreampike schrieb:


> Zitat Dorschgreifer: "Verunfallt man, ohne dass man dies zu verantworten hat, muss man für die Rettung nicht aufkommen."  Woher hast Du diese Info?



Hat Kühlungsborner ja schon beantwortet, mir wurde das seinerzeit auf Nachfrage von der Wasserschutzpolizei so gesagt.


----------



## dreampike (22. März 2021)

Genau, die eigentliche Rettung, also das Herbeieilen von Feuerwehr, Polizei, Bergwacht oder Seenotrettern, und die Hilfsmaßnahmen das ist kostenfrei. Der Abtransport von Verletzten im Krankenwagen, Rettungshubschrauber etc. und die Bergung von Fahrzeugen ist definitiv nicht kostenfrei. Die Kosten für Krankentransport werden zunächst von der Krankenversicherung übernommen, die sich ihrerseits an den Verursacher des Unfalls hält. Bergekosten übernimmt beim Auto die eigene (Teil-) Kasko- oder Unfallversicherung (je nach Bedingungen oder die des Unfallverursachers. Wenn unsere Havaristen aus dem Ursprungsbeispiel nun  für Hubschrauber  und Bergung des Bootes "zur Kasse gebeten" werden, dann ist das ganz normal und nicht als Strafe für verantwortungsloses Handeln zu betrachten.


----------



## zokker (22. März 2021)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich habe für mein Boot eine Vollkasko und Teilkaskoversicherung.


Oh toll ... da freut sich deine Versicherung.

Ist schon erstaunlich was sich hier alles aus den Fingern gesaugt wird. Zum Glück hat kühlungsborner hier etwas für Aufklärung gesorgt.
​


----------



## Wollebre (22. März 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Oh toll ... da freut sich deine Versicherung.
> 
> Ist schon erstaunlich was sich hier alles aus den Fingern gesaugt wird. Zum Glück hat kühlungsborner hier etwas für Aufklärung gesorgt.
> ​



Dem schließe ich mich gerne als alter Bootsfahrer an der mit eigenen Schiffen gute zwanzig Jahre auf deutscher und dänischer Ostsee unterwegs war.
Aber immer wieder bewunderswert zu lesen wieviele "Experten" es gibt...... Sollten sich als Schreiberling beim größten deutschen Käseblatt bewerben....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. März 2021)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar Vorschriften, die zu beachten sind, das fängt bei der Seetauglichkeitseinstufung an und hört bei einer gewissen Mindestausrüstung auf.
> 
> Ich verurteile schon länger, wie leichtsinnig einige Bootsfahrer unterwegs sind und mit was für Wasserfahrzeugen da einige auf der Ostsee fahren. Für die Ostsee ist mindestens die Tauglichkeitseinstufung "C" für küstennahe Gewässer erforderlich. Und hier, bei 25 Seemeilen Entfernung von der Küste reicht selbst die Seetauglichkeitsstufe "C" nicht mehr, denn das hat absolut nichts mit Küstennah zu tun.
> 
> ...




Dann wäre ein Guidingunternehmen was das Anglerboard als super Werbeplattform nutzt, mit ständigen Fangdarstellungen, welche immer nur das Unternehmen macht, aber sehr schlecht dran...die 19er Boote sind alle nur "C" kategorisiert...


----------

